# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Wie heeft er ervaring met het gebruik van Concerta?

## Natacha88

Dag,..

Sinds een paar dagen gebruik ik Concerta. Er is enige twijfel over de diagnose ADHD of ADD. Ik ben benieuwd naar ervaringen van mensen die ook Concerta gebruiken. Mijn voornaamste bijwerkerkingen zijn tot nu: moeilijk inslapen (kan wel 3 uur of halve nacht wakker zijn) en zeer weinig eetlust. Ben in 3 dagen al 2 kilo afgevallen!

Ik ben benieuwd naar jouw verhaal.

----------


## sietske763

ha natacha
er is al een topic van, moet je maar ff kijken onder geestelijk welzijn...
er staan 2 topics maar op 1 ervan staan meer reacties
ben zelf ook gebruiker, dus ben blij als je daar ook bent!!!
ook voor ervaringen

----------


## Natacha88

Ok, ik ga even kijken.
Dank je wel.

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk heb je er iets aan Natacha!

Sterkte!!

----------

